# Duyuru > Yahudi lobisi Mehdi, Mesih ve Deccal gelecek propagandası ile Hz. Muhammed'in >  Mehdi, Mesih ve Deccal'ın islam ile ilgisi yok, hepsi Yahudi uydurması

## anau

Hz Muhammed son Peygamber ondan sonra Peygamber ve kurtarıcı olmadığına göre ve Kuran'da Mehdi, Mesih ve Deccal geleceği ile ilgili her hangi bir ayet yok iken. Nedense Yahudi asıllı sözde Müslümanlar tarafından zikrolunan hadislerde bu konun geçmesi ve diğer hadisçilerin kitaplarında bu konularda yer verilmemesi. Neden Yahudi asıllı sözde Müslümanlar İslam itikadını bozmak için böyle uyduruk hadisler uydurdukları anlaşılmaktadır.Mehdi ve Mesih'in varlığına ve geleceğine inanmak veya inanmamanın bir Müslüman’ın inancını nasıl etkiler.Evet çok çok etkiler MEHDİ ve MESİHİN geleceğine inanmak Müslüman’ın emperyalizme karşı savaş ruhunu (cihat) öldürür ve Müslüman’ı tembelleştirir.Bu konuları en çok kim gündemde tutuyor.Bu Mehdi, Mesih ve Deccal konularını kim işliyorsa ya cahildir veya başkalarına hizmet etmektedir.Mehdi ve Mesih’e inanmak Müslüman’ı afyon almış gibi uyuşturur ve tembelleştirir.Savaşmasına gerek kalmayacak, çünkü kurtarıcı nasıl olsa gelecek ve kurtaracak düşüncesi İslam’ın küfürle mücadele gücünü sıfırlar.O halde İslam’a göre Mehdi ve Mesih yok.Hz. Muhammed'den sonrada asla herhangi bir kurtarıcı gelmeyecektir.Yeni bir kurtarıcı geleceği fikri Hz. Muhammed’in görevini yapamadığı anlamına gelir ki bu çok tehlikelidir.Bu itikadı çürüttüğünüz de Müslümanları köleleştirirsiniz ve nitekim de öyledir.Müslüman ülkeler ya köle veya emperyalistlerin hizmetkarıdır.

Dünya’da Müslümanlar AB, ABD, İsrail, İran, Rusya ve üin tarafından Müslümanların malına canına kastedilirken nende din adamları, cemaatler, cemiyetler, partiler, şeyhler, evliyalar vs., nende bu emperyalistlerle mücadele edeceklerine Mehdi, Mesih, Deccal ve Yecüc Mecüc gibi konular da konuşarak Müslümanların kafalarını karıştırıyorlar.Kafirler (AB, ABD, İsrail, Rusya ve üin) ve Zalimler (İran) Müslümanları her türlü işkenceyi ve zulmü reva görürken gafiller işin kolayına kaçıyorlar.Gafiller aslında gafil değil ya cahiller ya hayinler.

Sürekli Mehdi, Mesih, Deccal ve Yecüc Mecüc den bahsedenleri 2 Kategori de inceleyebiliriz:
1. Gerçek manada dini eğitim almayan, fakat medreselerde eğitim gören gerçek hadis ve Yahudi asılı sözde Müslümanların uydurduğu hadisleri sezemeyecek kadar cahil olan ve kendini din adamı zanneden yarım Hocalar.Yarım Hocalar ikiye ayrılı bir samimi olan yarım hocalar iyi niyetliler ve Faslıklar. Fasıklar malum İsrail, AB ve ABD’nin konturlunda her ülkede okulları var. 
2. Mehdi, Mesih, Deccal ve Yecüc Mecüc konularını işleyerek Medya’da, Cami’de ve Konferanslarda bu konuyu işleyerek Müslümanların uyuşturularak uyumalarını sağlamak, ellerinde ki her türlü imkanı bunun için kullanırlar.

Bazıları AB, ABD ve İsrail hakkında konuşurken İran’da zulüm gören Müslümanları görmezden gelir. Bazıları Rusya ve üini görmezden gelir.Neden çünkü göbekten bazı yerlere bağlılarda ondan.Peki ne olacak üin’de (Doğu Türkistan) 40 milyon, İran’da (Güney ve Batı Azerbaycan ve Güney Türkmenistan) 35 Milyon, Rusya’da ki 30 Milyon Müslüman Türkün hali ve AB, ABD ve İsrail’in yaptığı zulümler.Bu konularda konuşamayanlar ne konuşur Mehdi, Mesih, Deccal ve Yecüc Mecüc vs konuşur ne konuşsun.Gafiller, Cahiller ve Fasıklar hacı hoca geçinirse ve bizi uyutmaya çalışırlarsa bizde uyumayı severiz.Zora talip olanlar ise kenarda köşede sesini duyuramıyor.Allah her şeye kadir inşallah bu millet uyanacak ve gerçek önderlerine kavuşacak.

----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau

*Yecüc Mecüc Kimdir? Yecüc Mecüc Hadisleri - Caner Taslaman*

----------

